# What is this?



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I am accepting guesses from the peanut gallery. 

I will post the answer later.
Mike


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

My guess is that it is an Elephant Circumcision contraption. Just remember that the pay is lousy, but the tips are huge.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

A piece of fake wood.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

What is this?
A wasted post.
It looks like a board. Duh!!!!!!
Bill


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

its a thingamabobber for a whatyatchmacallit


----------



## Quanter50 (Feb 11, 2012)

Band saw table? Nope…..ummmmmm….I give up, what it is???


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

"What is this?
A wasted post.
It looks like a board. Duh!!!!!!
Bill"

You're no fun. 

Now Whitebeast88 is fairly accurate.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

OK. Time's up!

Here ya go. My wife asked if I would make her a rack to store her weights on. She found one on the inet made of metal but she likes the one I made. We started this project last night and finished this afternoon…and that included her staining the piece of maple and me spraying it with Deft Satin finish.

So, I came up with this jig so I could quickly cut ten U-bolts in half without boogering up the finish. The sample pic has the nuts on the U-bolt, but those were removed prior to cutting.

All I did was place a U-bolt in the grooves and clamp it in my vise. Then I cut it with a reciprocating saw. It was actually much easier than I had expected.

The rear side of the board has recesses bored with a Forstner bit so the washer and nut will sit below the surface. After the bolts were attached, I used a fender washer as a protector so I could cut off the extra threads on each bolt with the reciprocating saw.

Thanks for playing along. Maybe this will inspire you on a project you might be working on.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

The beginning of a tutorial on how to cut beautiful dados?


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

"The beginning of a tutorial on how NOT to cut dados?"

Two minutes with my miter saw to make those dados.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

I didn't say that.


----------



## TiggerWood (Jan 1, 2014)

Pretty cool. I was thinking it was some kind of sled sled.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Not a problem. It's a jig, if it helps you, wayy cool. If not, regroup, rethink, reattack the problem.

BTW, I always lock my ubolts in the machinists vice and cut them with an angle grinder with a cutting wheel or a Dremel tool.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

When she gets thru lifting all them weights, and "tells" you to do something, is your first response something like -
yessum, I be doing that now !


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

"When she gets thru lifting all them weights, and "tells" you to do something, is your first response something like -
yessum, I be doing that now !" 
- Jimbo4

Yes sir.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

What???? No pink weight?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

My question would be, "why metal hooks, why not wood?" 
Otherwise it looks great, and appears to do the job it was designed to do!


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

"My question would be, "why metal hooks, why not wood?" 
Otherwise it looks great, and appears to do the job it was designed to do!" 
- oldnovice

That was what came to mind. She was going to buy a metal thing that looked like what I built. This was a quick project because I am building some cabinets for my brother in law and really don't have time to spend on anything else. I had the 4/4 maple, so all we needed was U-bolts, nuts and flat washers…and a drill press.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

It's a muffler clamp jig!!! Whoop whoop! Do I win a new car??? LOL


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Being this is a woodworking forum, I would have made the dumbbell rack from wood.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

"Being this is a woodworking forum, I would have made the dumbbell rack from wood." 
- MrRon

That is a one inch thick piece of hard maple with 20 holes drilled in it, with twenty recesses bored into the back so the washers and nuts would sit below the surface. A 3/8 roundover bit knocked off the edges. Stained and finished with Deft Clear Wood finish in satin.

Sounds like a woodworking project to me.  The bolts was my idea so I could get it finished and get back to building cabinets. 

And most important of all, she is happy.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Couldn't you just eyeball it and mark it with a pencil then saw it with a hacksaw? Just a thought. Alistair


----------



## DiggerJ (Mar 12, 2014)

Isn't it still: He who dies with the most jigs, wins? Maybe his wife will tell her friends and he is now ready to corner the multi-material dumbbell market.

Looks good to me.

Digger


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

"Couldn't you just eyeball it and mark it with a pencil then saw it with a hacksaw?"

ha ha ha, are you kidding? That is a lot of sawing! Besides, I am lazy! The recip saw made the cutting easy peasy. And…I don't think I have ever cut anything with a hack saw that didn't get an accidental scratch in the wrong place.

However, I could have used a hack saw and let the kerf be my guide.

And DiggerJ, you are right. Between, me, my wife, and daughters, we have a lot of Facebook friends and they have friends…and so on. I get requests all the time. Keeps this old retired guy busy.


----------

